# EAS 2010 ... Boone, NC Aug. 2-6



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

See ya there!


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Looking for a campground.

Clean showers,no line at 6 am

Jack


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Just right up the road from me.

Grandfather Mountain is here, along with the Blue Ridge Parkway, Blowing Rock, many resorts and restraunts. Also home to Appalachian State University. Wish App State had Entymology program.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Looking for a campground.
> 
> Clean showers,no line at 6 am
> 
> Jack


Tent camping?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Bodhi said:


> Tent camping?


Yes ,tent. Not into RV parks.

I'm planning on a few extra days to sightsee.

Thanks, Jack


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

we have lots of cousins in West Jefferson have to start seeing if they will put me up. Nice area.


----------



## Bodhi (Aug 30, 2009)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Yes ,tent. Not into RV parks.
> 
> I'm planning on a few extra days to sightsee.
> 
> Thanks, Jack


Honey Bear Campground is only a couple of miles from Appalachian State University.


----------



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Yes ,tent. Not into RV parks.
> 
> I'm planning on a few extra days to sightsee.
> 
> Thanks, Jack


Hi Jack,
Having any luck with the campsite? I'm planning on being there too. Maybe traveling with Erin. Time will tell.

Has anyone seen info on dorm rooms, when will we be able to make reservations for them?

Thx
Larry


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Hey Larry,

Yes ,I've found a couple but haven't made up my mind yet.I was hoping to find a state or Forest Service campground but they seem to have pit toilets and no showers.

Registration info usually shows up on the web page around April-May.

Jack


----------



## ME Beekeeper (Mar 21, 2008)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Hey Larry,
> 
> Yes ,I've found a couple but haven't made up my mind yet.I was hoping to find a state or Forest Service campground but they seem to have pit toilets and no showers.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,
So, your making headway. They do sound a bit rustic for even a seasoned camper. You'll need to watch out for bear if you use the pit often. Haha Clear off the picnic table and Hide your bearries lol Ya, I was thinking around April, which is a bit of a draw back when you want to make all your arrangements at once. Plane tickets now and a room, maybe a car later makes planning interesting. I guess time will tell. I'm looking forward to seeing the gang all there.

Larry


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I think this is one I am going to plan around. Look forward to meeting a bunch of you. Is the registration form available yet? I did find the EAS membership form on line...


----------



## peterloringborst (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings, 
I have to travel to the Boone area in March and wondered if there are any beekeepers down that way that would help me to put together a short article on NC beekeepers for the ABJ which would run prior to the EAS gathering. 

This might just attract more interest in the conference, aside from giving me a sense of what beekeeping is like in NC.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Get in touch with Steve Forrest.
I think Brushy Mt. is pretty close.They are hosting the BBQ this year I believe.

Jack


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Miller Bee Supply is right down the road as well, however Steve and Sandy at Brushy Mountain have been around the business for nice long while. They also have a neat operation and will give you a tour. Everyone there is friendly and the community is beautiful that time of year.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

peterloringborst said:


> Greetings,
> I have to travel to the Boone area in March and wondered if there are any beekeepers down that way that would help me to put together a short article on NC beekeepers for the ABJ which would run prior to the EAS gathering.
> 
> This might just attract more interest in the conference, aside from giving me a sense of what beekeeping is like in NC.


If you are driving through Northern VA, give a shout and stop by


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm a little confused as to the price... what exactly is the admission price of this?


----------



## Hillbillenigma (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll be going, maybe I can get someone else from my local club to join me.

As far as price, from what I read you need to be a Member of the EAS- Dues are $25 yr. Then the price for the short course (a 3 day event) is $100. Lodging and meals are extra.


----------

